

The 70 word email that got Calacanis to respond (and invite us to Launch) - ifficiency
http://www.meetingburner.com/blog/2013/04/24/the-70-word-email-that-got-calacanis-to-respond-and-invite-us-to-launch/

======
hmottestad
SSL Version:

We're sorry, the page you are looking for was not found. The MeetingBurner™
support team has been made aware of this issue.

Thanks for your patience as we resolve the issue!

Your MeetingBurner™ Support Team

------
jahabrewer
> (Jason likes Bulldogs. Who doesn’t?)

I can think of some folks [1]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean,_Old-Fashioned_Hate>

------
superkvn
Short and sweet emails to break through the clutter and noise. Everyone has
overloaded inboxes so giving people something easy to scan works better than
lots of info.

------
alan57
Bulldogs - the conversion optimizer's best weapon.

